# Noticed a brown translucent slug/worm on my Ricordea



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Noticed my ricordea with some brown "bubbles" and today when i started to feed the tank they started to move.

There seems to be two of them that that are brown and very translucent.... its like jello moving around the mushroom

Can someone ID this for me and tell me if its fine, or needs to be exported

I have coral Revive, with that kill it?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's planaria/red flatworm. TLF ReVive has mixed results. Since you have it, why not try it.

Unfortunately, you probably have more planaria that just aren't visable yet. Keep a sharp eye out for others.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks WTAC.. will look into these methods


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Thanks WTAC.. will look into these methods


how goes your battle with flatworms Kweli?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

so -thats- what those are!! Eww! D:


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yes that is what they are


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess i got lucky, I siphoned out 3-4 of them whenever i saw them (only noticed them on that ric) and I have never seen them again since.

Although now im starting my vermetid snail battle


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I guess i got lucky, I siphoned out 3-4 of them whenever i saw them (only noticed them on that ric) and I have never seen them again since.
> 
> Although now im starting my vermetid snail battle


sheesh, i have a ton of those guys too! how do you remove em? just smash their shell?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

so far ive been using a razor to 'pick' them off the rock and dump them in the trash.

If they are really encrusted i just smash the hell out of them

going to be a long battle.... only really tackle them once a week, during water changes. Try to keep my hand out of the tank as much as possible


----------

